# RAC Rally - Croft



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Couple of images from the Roger Albery Clark Rally where one of the stages was held at Croft. And a very foggy Croft at that!

First time out with the 7d! Low light meant I was shooting on some quite high ISOs... although some people were shooting with flashes which I didn't quite understand....

Waiting for the cars to arrive:

RAC Rally 0065 17 mm 1-40 sec at f - 4.5_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Old Skool Escort


RAC Rally 0144 85 mm 1-60 sec at f - 5.6_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Lancia Stratos


RAC Rally 0279 85 mm 1-80 sec at f - 4.0_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


RAC Rally 0542 159 mm 1-60 sec at f - 5.0_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


RAC Rally 0446 120 mm 1-100 sec at f - 4.5_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Good pic's mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## AlexEvansCapri (Oct 31, 2012)

love the last one can imagine the smile accross the drivers face!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Brilliant pics, I looked through the album too, well done on some great shots.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to look - my Motorsport stuff doesn't get anywhere as mug attention as my land/seascapes!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice too Ed, I also looked through your album :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

good panning there fella - for me the foggy ones could easily be fixed with definitely an exposure lift in RAW (+0.4 min) and a contrast boost

with these as well always good to crop the images so the car's got room to 'move' into rather than dead centre 

drew


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

buckas said:


> good panning there fella - for me the foggy ones could easily be fixed with definitely an exposure lift in RAW (+0.4 min) and a contrast boost
> 
> with these as well always good to crop the images so the car's got room to 'move' into rather than dead centre
> 
> drew


Cheers for the feedback - already had a go with these with some selective editing to try and get a bit of contrast into the image. Have the same issues with the drifting... will have another look at these and see what I can do!

Take on board the framing of the car... I wanted to try and get a bit creative and chose my 85mm prime as weapon of choice... but with it being so foggy I wasn't getting much so moved to the 120-400 to get closer in on the cars.


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

EddieB said:


> Cheers for the feedback - already had a go with these with some selective editing to try and get a bit of contrast into the image. Have the same issues with the drifting... will have another look at these and see what I can do!
> 
> Take on board the framing of the car... I wanted to try and get a bit creative and chose my 85mm prime as weapon of choice... but with it being so foggy I wasn't getting much so moved to the 120-400 to get closer in on the cars.


Yeh no worries - can always crop and reframe in post to improver the composition


----------

